# 14"6 johnsen rebuild. input needed



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

hello this site hasn't been much help maybe because I am not specific enough or maybe enough people aren't out there in cyberspace that are knowledgeable about it nonetheless.

I need ideas on a grab bar I am fabricating it myself and also installing it myself this is the DIY extreme version. I wanted to glass in a piece of aluminum  with studs sticking out to then bolt it but that doesn't seem like the best idea?!

Any boat engineers out there or thoughts I also have scrap pieces of nida core or "honey comb"

:


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Let me be the first to apologize for not solving your problems because, after all, I asked for clarification and you jumped to the next topic looking for instant gratification.

There are people on here that certainly can help you and if you read the posts there is not a single post that fully understands what you were describing and you failed to clarify.

Good luck and best wishes - checking out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Guess I wasn't much help either. Most of us here can do the work you are asking about with our eyes closed, but you have to ask the right questions and be willing to listen to the answers. 

Good luck, leaving to have a beer with DuckNut.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

Once again thank you for all the help microskiff. Wow amazing.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> Once again thank you for all the help microskiff. Wow amazing.



Not sure what you are looking for here man. We've tried to help based on the somewhat obscure questions you've asked. Just because you didn't get the answer you wanted right away doesn't mean we didn't want to help. 

I honestly don't have an answer for the grab bar. I'll be facing this same issue shortly on my build. You may have been on the right track with your idea, or a version of it anyway. The process of a rebuild or modification is not quick, and if it is, it usually shows. Take your time, think through what you are wanting to do and ask for help when you need it, but don't expect to have an instant prefect answer. This is the Internet after all. 

I'm local to you and will help where I can. I'm new to building too and have found a ton of info on here and just searching Google so use all your resources and slow it down a notch!


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

First you need to set little goals and slow down. Get your hull structurally sound then worry about your modifications. As for the grab bar you could construct a guide box out of ply wood and fiberglass, fiberglass the guide box to the floor then bolt the grab bar to the guide box. There's a lot of other ideas on this forum about grab bars you have to take the time to shuffle through them and READ them. I remember a dude had a Carolina skiff on here and figured out how to make a mount for one that mounted to the floor.

A beer at 7:30 am. [smiley=badidea.gif]


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

I think im going to put it bolted to an Engel cooler and find a way to secure the cooler to the floor of the boat I've saw that and seems more practical tan putting it in the actual boat structure. I think Engel can add some support in the cooler for this method or they might be strong enough to hold the bar with 6 decent sized screws im going to call


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> I think im going to put it bolted to an Engel cooler and find a way to secure the cooler to the floor of the boat I've saw that and seems more practical tan putting it in the actual boat structure. I think Engel can add some support in the cooler for this method or they might be strong enough to hold the bar with 6 decent sized screws im going to call


Lots of folks have gone this route or similar. Just through bolt the grab rail to the cooler and you'll be good to go. To fasten the cooler to the sole you will probably need to bond some "mounting pucks" ala PVC board glued to the sole and then screw the cooler tie downs in to that.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

Sweet glad I'm on the right track


----------

